# new sentra SE is CRAZY!



## MrMorphine (Jul 15, 2005)

the sentra Special Edition is CRAZY! it's the nicest commuter car i've ever driven. the stereo kicks mega arse,and the styling is beautiful. 

some compaints:feels kind of sluggish in 3rd gea.r
no sunroof.
stereo too nice for car


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

so ya got a 1.8s SE...congrats


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

MrMorphine said:


> stereo too nice for car


How can that be a complaint?

yeah I love my car the only thing wrong with it is the stero is too nice.


----------



## MrMorphine (Jul 15, 2005)

chimmike said:


> so ya got a 1.8s SE...congrats


that's a great site. i may check it out and sneak one into the little econobox. heh heh heh...

got one for a KA24DE pickup application? they'll never see that coming...


----------



## MrMorphine (Jul 15, 2005)

it's a complaint because it's just too freakin' cool. i have seen stereos of this quality run 1,200 dollars or more. 

i love the car,and the stereo,but the stereo is so nice i'm afraid of it being stolen...it's a sneakbox for a car this size and price. the perfect scion fighter. muahaha.


----------



## PoppinJ (Jun 13, 2005)

You've seen them run for 1200, wow. I'm not familiar with what comes it the 1.8 se but your making it sound like something out of a Cadillac or something. What is it exactly , like a navigation system or something?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

I have never in my life seen someone so excited as you about a sentra 1.8


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

PoppinJ said:


> You've seen them run for 1200, wow. I'm not familiar with what comes it the 1.8 se but your making it sound like something out of a Cadillac or something. What is it exactly , like a navigation system or something?


They look like any other stock sentra 04+ stereo... except it says Rockford Fosgate on it, and theres an RF AMP in the trunk.. with a sub. :showpics:



Flying V said:


> I have never in my life seen someone so excited as you about a sentra 1.8


Agreed, but you know what? they are happy about their sentra... i think thats more than any of us could say right now... :cheers:


----------



## Sorority Demon (Jul 15, 2005)

I thought the Rockford system for the sentra was weak. I had 2 12"ers in my old car, and just having the one 8" didnt cut it. That system was better than the un-upgraded system thats in my '05.


----------



## PoppinJ (Jun 13, 2005)

The RF system isn't all that great man, definitely not a 1200 dollar system. It does have really good sound quality. If your not a bass fanatic then it's great, but that little sub just wont cut it if your listening to anything but classical. It is better than most stock units though.


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

It is all about perspective.

What does the Fosgate system cost now anyway? It isn't cheap, but whatever it is, it is overpriced.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I'm glad you are diggint the car


----------



## Sorority Demon (Jul 15, 2005)

the audio fanatic package is a $650 option on the SE-R, and $900 on the 1.8S. It says it has 9 speakers including the sub, but when I had it removed I only found 8. One on each a-pillar, one in each front door, 3 on the back shelf - 2 on the drivers side, on on the passenger, and the 8" woofer. Where is the 9th?


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

Sorority Demon said:


> the audio fanatic package is a $650 option on the SE-R, and $900 on the 1.8S. It says it has 9 speakers including the sub, but when I had it removed I only found 8. One on each a-pillar, one in each front door, 3 on the back shelf - 2 on the drivers side, on on the passenger, and the 8" woofer. Where is the 9th?


the 2 pillar ones are tweeters, they are for high sounds... they counted those as speakers too...
the subwoofer was counted as a speaker too... so its 9

its actually:
6 speaker
2 tweeter
1 subwoofer


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

damonfong0 said:


> the 2 pillar ones are tweeters, they are for high sounds... they counted those as speakers too...
> the subwoofer was counted as a speaker too... so its 9
> 
> its actually:
> ...


wheres that 6th speaker your talking about? theres 3 in line on the back seat 2 on the doors, two tweeters and the sub? thats 8? :showpics:


----------



## Sorority Demon (Jul 15, 2005)

There was only 8. Damon, somehow your math inclueds a mysterious missing invisible speaker.


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

Sorority Demon said:


> There was only 8. Damon, somehow your math inclueds a mysterious missing invisible speaker.


o.0 why they say 8 then :/ damn liars


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

damonfong0 said:


> o.0 why they say 8 then :/ damn liars


 it is 8. they werent lying. you seem to get confused really easily.


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

Flying V said:


> it is 8. they werent lying. you seem to get confused really easily.


so what does it really mean when they say "9 speaker system"???


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

damonfong0 said:


> so what does it really mean when they say "9 speaker system"???


its called a typo/misprint/false advertising :fluffy: :hal:


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

Jarek said:


> its called a typo/misprint/false advertising :fluffy: :hal:



i think it was the 3rd one since they told me yes its 9 speakers when i was there face to face since on the email sed 9 too...

when i asked him to show me where they are he was like.. "its all around" but oh well i can live with 8


----------

